# Dog wobbly? Tired?



## pretzston (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello,

I am new to this forum. Unfortunately I came on because I have been noticing some things about my dog that concern me. I have a almost 1 year old mini-schnauzer / chiwawa names Roscoe. He is happy and awesome and energetic. His best friend is Olive, our jug. Last Monday I noticed that Roscoe was 'wobbling' back and forth when he was sitting or standing. Just back and forth like Parkinson's disease. Upon further inspection I noticed he did it almost every time he was standing still but was okay when he was laying down. Shortly after I noticed this he threw up twice. Both were primarily a bunch of grass from out back in the yard. he kept wobbling and I called the vet and spoke to a doctor, they seemed 50/50 on being too concerned. Since it was at night I decided to wait until the following morning. Much to my surprise Roscoe was totally fine like it was nothing. I assumed he ate something that didn't agree with his stomach. Now, skip forward two days and I see him wobbling a bit again totally out of the blue and not acting his happy energetic self. This morning he was fine. He seems like he is having a harder time moving around and moves slower. He drank some water, ate his food like normal, has not thrown up... we went for a nice walk and he is resting. I plan on taking him to the vet on Monday but I figured I would talk to people in here and see what people think. 

I am a very high strung person, worry a tremendous amount to the point it causes me physical ailment so take it easy with any alarming thoughts!


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

Gees, I have no idea. Good that he's seeing a vet tomorrow. If he's eating and drinking and most of the time he seems fine then just try not to worry. Your dog will pick up on that. Good luck at the Vet's and hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## twv (Jul 3, 2010)

pretzston said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Unfortunately I came on because I have been noticing some things about my dog that concern me. I have a almost 1 year old mini-schnauzer / chiwawa names Roscoe. He is happy and awesome and energetic. His best friend is Olive, our jug. Last Monday I noticed that Roscoe was 'wobbling' back and forth when he was sitting or standing. Just back and forth like Parkinson's disease. Upon further inspection I noticed he did it almost every time he was standing still but was okay when he was laying down. Shortly after I noticed this he threw up twice. Both were primarily a bunch of grass from out back in the yard. he kept wobbling and I called the vet and spoke to a doctor, they seemed 50/50 on being too concerned. Since it was at night I decided to wait until the following morning. Much to my surprise Roscoe was totally fine like it was nothing. I assumed he ate something that didn't agree with his stomach. Now, skip forward two days and I see him wobbling a bit again totally out of the blue and not acting his happy energetic self. This morning he was fine. He seems like he is having a harder time moving around and moves slower. He drank some water, ate his food like normal, has not thrown up... we went for a nice walk and he is resting. I plan on taking him to the vet on Monday but I figured I would talk to people in here and see what people think.
> 
> I am a very high strung person, worry a tremendous amount to the point it causes me physical ailment so take it easy with any alarming thoughts!



Hi pretzston,

Were you ever able to determine what was wrong with your dog? I have a 12 week old schnauzer/poodle that is exhibiting the same behavior. Any insight is much appreciated.


----------

